# Burger King® Big King® Secret Recipe



## WayneT (Nov 10, 2004)

The Burger Wars are becoming the biggest food
fight since that cafeteria scene from the movie
"Animal House".  The two burger giants, McDonald's
and Burger King, have each been cloning the other's
top products in the bloody battle for the big burger buck.
Burger King stepped up first with the Big King -
Burger King's version of the McDonald's Big Mac.
Yes, it had two all beef patties, special sauce,
lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions, on a sesame seed bun;
although everything was arranged a bit differently,
and there's no middle bun in there.  Then McDonald's
rolled out the Big N' Tasty, which bore a striking
resemblance to Burger King's Whopper, with fresh lettuce,
tomato, and onion on top of a huge beef patty.
Who's winning this fight by leveraging the popularity

of the other company's product?  Nobody, really.
McDonald's chose to alter its Big N' Tasty recipe 
by making it smaller n' cheaper, then changed the name
to Big Xtra!, while Burger King bailed out on the Big King
altogether.  But this food fight is far from over.
More recently Burger King tweaked its french fry formula
in an unsuccessful attempt to steal away fans from McDonald's
winning fried spuds recipe.  And McDonald's has added more
breakfast sandwiches to compete with Burger King's wider
wake-up selection.  So the war continues.  And the battlefield
is splattered with ketchup.

*Spread
1/4 cup mayonnaise
2 teaspoons French dressing
2 teaspoons sweet pickle relish 
1 teaspoon white vinegar
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon paprika

1 1/2 pounds ground beef 
dash salt
dash pepper
4 sesame seed hamburger buns
1 1/3 cups chopped lettuce
8 slices American cheese
1 to 2 slices white onion, separated
8 dill pickle slices*

1. Prepare the spread by combining the ingredients in a small
 bowl. Set this aside until you are ready to use it.
2. Preheat your barbecue or indoor grill to high heat.
3. Divide the ground beef into 8 even portions (3 ounces each).
 Roll each portion into a ball, then press each ball flat to
 form a patty about the same diameter as the bun.
4. Grill the beef patties for 2 to 3 minutes per side, or until
 done. Lightly salt and pepper each side of the patties.
5. As the meat cooks, brown the faces of the buns in a hot skillet,
 toaster oven, or face down on the grill. Watch the buns closely so
 that they do not burn.
6. Build each burger by first spreading a tablespoon of the spread
 on the face of the top bun. Arrange about 1/3 cup of lettuce evenly
 over the spread.
7. On the bottom bun stack a patty, then a slice of American cheese,
 another patty, and another slice of cheese.
8. On the top slice of cheese arrange 2-3 separated onion slices
 (rings), then 2 pickle slices.
9. Turn the top part of the burger over onto the bottom and serve.
 You may also want to zap the sandwiches in the microwave,
 individually, for 15 to 20 seconds each.
Serves 4.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2004)

Step 10:  Ask waiting family, "Want fries with that?"


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey, Wayne.
Those burger wars go on & on here too.  I'd rather the mayo was strewn on the battlefield rather than the ketchup.  It wasn't until I came to California from NYC, that I ever heard of a burger with Mayo (ewww) & hot pickles on top of the burger just made it worse.  Yes, I do like that fast-food stuff, but whoever invented mayo on ground beef, musta been pregnant w wild cravings. I called the Big N Tasty, Big N Messy. Here's an interesting site below.  Now, that's what a burger should be all about. 

Out here we've also got Burger King, Wendy's & In-&-Out Burger (not too bad). Think those big guys should go back in the kitchen & take a look at some of these burgers n sides. The Beer Battered Fried Avocado Wedges with Salsa, look pretty good.  (Under party perfect burger ((show me more)) check out the sides, etc.) The recipe below won 50 Grand. 

http://www.avocado.org/hamburger-grill-recipes/

Grilled California Avocado B-L-T Burgers with Caramelized Chipotle Onions
Serves: 6

CARAMELIZED CHIPOTLE ONIONS 
1 large sweet onion, halved and thinly sliced 
1 tablespoon Tabasco Chipotle Pepper Sauce 
1 tablespoon beef broth 
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar 
1 tablespoon oil 
1 tablespoon crushed fresh garlic 
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar 

POINT REYES BLUE CHEESE SPREAD 
6 1/2 ounces light garlic-and-herbs spreadable cheese 
4 ounces Point Reyes blue cheese or other favorite blue cheese, crumbled 

BURGERS 
1 pound ground chuck 
1 pound ground sirloin 
1/3 cup minced sweet onion 
1/4 cup Sutter Home Zinfandel 
3 tablespoons minced fresh oregano, thyme, and basil (any combination) 
1 tablespoon Tabasco Chipotle Pepper Sauce 
1 1/2 teaspoons spicy seasoned salt 
Oil for brushing grill rack 
12 California avocado slices (prepare at the last minute, brushing with balsamic vinegar and sprinkling with spicy seasoned salt before grilling) 
12 pre-cooked bacon slices 
6 soft Kaiser rolls (about 4 1/2 inches in diameter), split 
Romaine lettuce leaves 
6 large tomato slices, about 1/4 inch thick 

In a grill with a cover, prepare a medium-hot fire for direct-heat cooking. 
For caramelized onions, combine onion, pepper sauce, broth, vinegar, oil, garlic, and brown sugar in a 10-inch nonstick skillet with a lid. When coals are ready, place covered pan on grill rack. Cook onion mixture for 15 to 20 minutes, stirring occasionally, until onions are caramelized and most of liquid is evaporated. Remove pan from grill and set aside. 

For spread, combine spreadable cheese and blue cheese in a saucepan; cover and set aside. 

For burgers, place ground beef in a large bowl. Drizzle in onion, Zinfandel, herbs, pepper sauce, and seasoned salt; mix gently. Shape beef mixture into 6 round patties. Brush grill rack with vegetable oil. Place patties on grill rack, cover, and cook about 4 minutes. Turn and continue cooking until done to preference. 

Meanwhile, place saucepan with cheese spread on outer edge of grill rack to warm cheese mixture just until it reaches a very soft, spreading consistency. Remove saucepan from grill and set aside.

During final minutes of grilling patties, arrange avocado slices on a rimmed nonstick perforated grilling pan coated lightly with oil, and grill alongside patties for 1 to 2 minutes, turning as necessary. During final 30 seconds, add bacon slices to pan. When avocados are nicely grilled and bacon is crisp, remove from grill. When patties are cooked, remove from grill, stacking to keep warm. Place rolls, cut side down, on outer edges of grill to toast lightly. 

To assemble burgers, spread a generous amount of cheese spread over cut sides of rolls. On each roll bottom, layer lettuce, tomato slice, beef patty, caramelized onions, grilled avocado, and bacon. Add roll top and serve.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2004)

i'd rather eat a mish burger than a whopper or big mac anyday... man that looks good...


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's some more irresistible burgers.  Maybe we should get together & open up our own burger chain.  We make fun of these guys, but, it must be a billion dollar industry.  Look at Tommy's - chili, cheese & onions on top of a burger. Wish I'd thought of that, lol. 

Anyone have some more burger ideas? I'd love to see an eggplant, mozzarella, tomato burger on garlic toast buns...Well, Wayne, guess I must have burgers on the brain now   

http://www.beeftips.com/recipes_html/burgers.html


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2004)

my favs are stuffed with cheeses like feta, bleu, or cheddah. raw onions and tomatoes, and ketchup is a must. i saw once that the most expensive burger in the city was at some hoity-toity restaurant. it was stuufed with truffles, and had a slice of fried foie gras on top. with herb seasoned fries, it was $44...


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'd rather eat a mish burger than a whopper or big mac anyday... man that looks good...



I wouldn't touch that line...with a ten foot french frie  

I may be blonde, but I just play dumb & shake my head, aha aha. (Hope your gigglin out there.)

Now, there's an idea buckytom, a Truffle Boiga, to go, w caviar on da side & a champagne float.

We should come up with an Aussie Burger, New Yawka & the Hotel California Burger, (sleep in or to go).


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2004)

mish      i usually think of every angle of how something that i write could be read, but my mind is a little slow today...lol. you dirty girl you...


----------



## WayneT (Nov 11, 2004)

mish said:
			
		

> Hey, Wayne.
> Those burger wars go on & on here too.


*WOW!* That IS one *he*




*ll* of a burger.

I think it will leave the MJ Burger for dead. Could you tell an old Aussie guy what "Sutter Home Zinfandel " is?

I only posted the BurgerKing thing because there are always people who like to experiment trying to clone the big chains like KFC etc. The recipe I posted was from an American site. I have about 340 or so "Secret" recipes in a 288kb Zip file, if anybody wants it, all American fast food recipes. 

i posted a KFC one in the Chicken section.

But, Mish, just by looking at your recipe I know my tastebuds are going to be very happy.


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Wayne.

I wanted to say Thank You! for posting the recipe.  It's a classic & one we can make at home too. I have a few of the copycat recipes (The Colonel, etc.), but that would be great to have the collection, if you get a chance.

Since I don't know much about wine, I looked around & found this:
Family-owned Trinchero Family Estates (formerly Sutter Home Winery) gets the credit for white zinfandel. The Trinchero family had been making wines since 1947, when it bought a 73-year-old Napa Valley winery dormant since Prohibition. Chairman Bob Trinchero brought the winery to prominence with his mild white zinfandel in 1972. Trinchero labels include Sutter Home, Soleo, Portico, Montevina, and Sutter Home Fre (nonalcoholic). The inventor of single-serve bottles now offers a Wine Cube, which is a boxed cask that holds 20 glasses of red or white wine. The winery also offers superpremium wine under the M. Trinchero label. The company sells pasta sauces and vinegar through its Sutter Home Premium Foods division.

Wayne, hope, I didn't bore you here,  :roll: I like learning & reading up on all things food.  The recipe I posted was from the 2004-winner of a contest held by/through? the Sutter Wine Vinyard in California.  There are some pretty snazzy recipes on that site for boigas. 

Buckytom, I know you're funnin. I start to giggle, just when I see your name.  Enjoy all the kind/friendly folks here.

I'll see if I can come back & post some other interesting sites. (Haven't figured out how to do so without retyping this message.) 

P.S. The Mayo-thing is kinda growing on me.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 11, 2004)

Years ago I went to school in Seattle, and they had many cheap burger places that served relatively small burgers for 20 or 25 cents or so.

But they all served them with obligatory ketchup and mustard on top.

The mustard tasted very odd to me then, but as a student, I ate a bunch of them and sorta got used to it.

Will add mustard to mine now once in a while.

But have never heard of it being popular elsewhere.

Sorry, this has nothing to do with Burger King or McDonalds.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 14, 2004)

Best burger I ever remember putting in my mouth was a little place downtown that grilled the patties and onions together .... that was in the early '50's. Next best - Crystal burgers .. cooked basically the same way. McDonalds and Burger King are apples and ornages .... McD is fried on a grill and BK is flame broiled. Don't know if the sauce will make a difference when the meat will have a different flavor.

As for the fries .... the flavor comes from the oil. They have different propritary blends that make them taste different. My son used to work for a company that made the fry oil for one of them and he didn't even know the exact mix - but, they are changing the mix anyway .....


----------



## WayneT (Nov 14, 2004)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> McD is fried on a grill and BK is flame broiled.
> As for the fries .... the flavor comes from the oil. They have different propritary blends that make them taste different. My son used to work for a company that made the fry oil for one of them and he didn't even know the exact mix - but, they are changing the mix anyway .....



Michael, In Australia a few years back, Maccas tried to upstage Burger King with their flame Grilled Chicken Burger. They had some gadget/press that put fake grill bar markings on the meat. They got into some strife over it and were forced to withdraw it from sale.

I weas reading an article about MacDonald's Fries/Chips and apparently they originally used Beef fat in the deep fryer, that's why they tasted so good, Similar to the British Fish & Chip shops. Now that they have gone all health conscious, they use cholesterol free oils with added beef fat flavor.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 3, 2005)

Give me a good old "Greasy Joe" style burger, not these manufactured patties with mayo and pickles. yuk! IMO


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 4, 2005)

Mish's recipe looks soooo good. I keep telling myself not to copy so much stuff, but I had to have this one. You all are such good cooks, I have a file full of great things to try. My husband thinks he died and went to heaven since I joined this forum. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## mish (Feb 4, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Mish's recipe looks soooo good. I keep telling myself not to copy so much stuff, but I had to have this one. You all are such good cooks, I have a file full of great things to try. My husband thinks he died and went to heaven since I joined this forum. Thanks to all of you.



Thanks to you too lyndalou.  The people here always inspire me.  We can never have too many recipes.  Wish I had more time to cook.


----------

